# Milo Kiepen bestellung in Italien 20-30% sparen



## lector (6. März 2004)

Hallo Boardies,
habe mich mal mit den leuten aus Italien kurzgeschlossen.

http://www.nencinisport.it/update12/gallery.php?resultpage=4&father=0&searchkey=milo

Es gab einen sehr netten und schnellen kontakt. Die Versandkosten betragen 40 Euro bezahlen kann man per Überweisung oder per Krdeitkarte. Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für diese hier entscheiden... 


Falls jemand noch interesse hat stelle gerne Kontakt auf Italienisch her.


Hat den jamand auch schon eine Meinung dazu...?


----------



## Laksos (6. März 2004)

Finde ich klasse, dass du einen solchen italienischen Versuch unternommen hast, der noch dazu positiv beantwortet wurde! Ich hab' schon 'ne Rive-Kiepe, aber dein Angebot ist prima, anderen interessierten Boardies evtl. weiter zu helfen! #6


----------



## Baitrunner (6. März 2004)

Hi lector

vielleicht kannst mal unverbinlich nach nen Preis für die Milo 800 anfragen.
Komplett wie im Katalog bitte. Leider finde ich die 800 nich auf dieser HP.
780€ mein bester Preis bis jetzt :-(


Wäre echt der Hammer, vielen Dank


----------



## lector (6. März 2004)

*Werde ich machen*

@Baitrunner

ja klar kann ich machen. Ist aber auch ein stolzer Preis. Was ist den bei der kompletten station alles dabei?
Wahrscheinlich werde ich aber erst Montag eine Antwort bekommen.

Gruß tom


----------



## Baitrunner (6. März 2004)

Hallo lector

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Hier mal ein Bild





Genauso, nur ist noch eine Ladenkombination dabei.
In den Laden auf Bild sind auch Wickelbrettchen drinnen 1 x groß 1 x klein.
Die zusätzliche Ladenkombination hat aber Deckel mit Griff.

Viele bieten sie auch ohne den Beistelltisch an, der is aber laut Distribution dabei.

Wär mein Favorit da mir die neue M950 nicht so gut gefällt.
Mal sehen was kostet.

Möcht mir auch noch die neuen Rive 2004 angucken.


----------



## lector (9. März 2004)

@Baitrunner
Hab gerade eben eine Antwort aus Italien bekommen. Momentan haben sie nur die Kiepen die im Internetshop angeboten werden. Aber April/Mai werden wieder neue Modelle geliefert. 

Ich hab aber vieleicht was für dich:

Ein Kollege von mir verkauft seine Rive Kiepe ist wohl ein Jahr in gebrauch gewesen, aber sogut wie nichts dran. Und jetzt der Hammer. Die Kiepe ist noch voll gefüllt und nur vom feinsten.
Die Kiepe hat drei Schubladen voll mit Montagen dazu noch jede menge posen in der kiepe selbst. Mit Rutenhalter,Schirmhalter,Bereifung usw. tablet,wanne etc.

Wenn du willst kann ich dir am So mal ein fotoschicken?

Gruß tom


----------



## freefall (10. März 2004)

hi baitrunner! 

den preis kann ich aber noch toppen  

die M800-&gt;690,-€ 

http://angelbedarf.shop.t-online.de/detail.asp?aid=175288&amp;sid=4253&amp;FES=%24SCID%5FB18859E0ECB448928D364EB1FB1424A2%24VID%5F2545%24CID%5F23224

und das beste ab 500,-€ bestellwert keine versandkosten 

cu freefall


----------



## carp-freak2 (11. März 2004)

Hallo Lector,
ich bin seit geringer Zeit auch auf dieser Seite. Echt billig im Verhältnis gesehen was das Zeug bei uns kostet.

Könntest du bitte mal für mich Anfragen was für Versandkosten bei folgenden Artikeln anfallen würden ?    :
8x    Milo Saponetta Stella Stella
1x    Milo Supporto Ombrellone 

Wäre echt super, wenn das klappen würde.

MFG

carp-freak


----------



## lector (11. März 2004)

*ja*

@carp-freak2
ja anfrage ist gerade rausgegangen ! Was sind das für sachen?


----------



## carp-freak2 (11. März 2004)

Hallo Lector,
danke das es so schnell ging.
Das eine ist ein verstellbarer Schirmhalter und die anderen Sachen sind Adapter für die normalen 20mm Füße, mit denen man in Verbindung mit 20mm Alu-Stangen sich super günstige Sachen für die Milo-Kiepen bauen kann.
NOCHMALS VIELEN DANK !

MFG
carp-freak2


----------



## Obelix (16. März 2004)

*Milo M25*

hallo,

ich suche das modul Milo M25.
könntest du mal schauen was mich der spass kostet bis es bei mir ist und ob sie es mir als nachnahme schicken?

finde es bockstark von dir das du das angeboten hast.
gruß udo#r


----------



## tim99 (16. März 2004)

Hi udo,
per Nachname verschicken sie leider nichts.:c  Du kannst entweder per Kreditkarte oder per Vorüberweisung zahlen. Die Versandkosten betragen 40 Euro. Deshalb nur empfehlenswert wenn man eine Kiepe kauft. Aber vieleicht möchte jemand bestellen der dein modul dann mitbestellt. 

Gruß tom


----------



## Obelix (16. März 2004)

hallo,

danke für die info.
werde dann mal schauen ob ich sie wo anders bekomme für kleines geld!

gruß udo


----------



## carp-freak2 (16. März 2004)

Hi Obelix,
ich habe mir auch gerade das Milo Modul M25 bestellt.
Was darf den das Teil kosten bzw. was stellst du dir den vor ?


MFG

carp-freak2


----------



## Obelix (16. März 2004)

hallo

ich habe heute bescheid bekommen,
ich bekomme es für 172€ und keine weiteren kosten.
hast du ein besseres angebot?

gruß udo


----------



## carp-freak2 (16. März 2004)

hallo,
woher hast du den das Angebot ?
Ich habe meins für 167 € incl. Versand bestellt.
Kannst mir ja noch mal schreiben was du dann machst,
falls du den Händler bei dem ich bestellt habe wissen möchtest genügt eine Mail.

MFG

carp-freak2


----------



## Matchking (16. März 2004)

Hey Lector!!!

echt genial,dass du den Link auf diese seite gestellt hast!!!
Hätte ja sonst fast das doppelte bezahlt!!!
-echt geile seite 

MfG und Petri heil


----------



## Obelix (18. März 2004)

hallo carp-freak2,

nochmal schönen dank. es hat sich jetzt aber erledigt, da ich morgen geburtztag 
habe und es von meiner feundin geschenkt bekomme#v :q :z . sie hat es bei Rose's Angelhütte 
in westerbeck bestellt (das ist bei uns vor ort) für 163,- €

mfg
udo


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. März 2004)

Rose is immer zu Empfehlen, der Preis stimmt und Bier gibts auch immer ;-)


----------



## kleinbahn0 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Milo Kiepen bestellung in Italien 20-30% sparen*

hallo bin neu hier, suche dringend eine günstige rive oder milo sitzkiepe neu oder gebraucht mit vollausstattung, wer kann mir und meiner brieftasche weiterhelfen danke und liebe grüße aus österreich


hallo anglerfreunde 
habe bis heute noch keine nachricht von euch erhalten, hab wahrscheinlich etwas falsch gemacht, kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo ich ev. günstig die neue browning
sitzkiepe und zu welchen preis erhalten. würde mich freuen


----------

